# Hello.



## Jon_B (Jan 17, 2007)

(posted on Deluxe Martial Arts Forums)

I'm Jon. I'm 19, and I live in Florida. I am currently a college student.

I was first fascinated with Martial Arts as a child. I took my first Shorin Ryu classes at age 12 while I lived in Japan. When I moved to Okinawa, I studied another traditional style of Karate for a couple months.

After I stopped taking classes for a couple of months, my friends introduced me to Tae Kwon Do (Chung Do Kwan style). I made it to green belt without too much trouble, but my Sam Ba Nim was sent somewhere else, and I took another hiatus. 

After living in Okinawa, I moved to Guam. I met another teacher that taught Chung Do Kwan, and I progressed all the way to third degree red. Unfortunately enough for me, the week I would have been able to test for my black belt never happened because both my teacher's family and my family were both moving back to the U.S. Now she lives in Maryland.

I've lived here for a couple of years, and I just joined another school on my 19th birthday. This school teaches Moo Duk Kwon style, so I had to start over. I got my yellow belt in less than a month. I still have some skill I guess....

I've sparred against a capoeirista, a couple people that practice Karate and Tae Kwon Do, a person that practiced Drunken Kung Fu (Who taught me a couple techniques), and two people that did Tai Chi Chuan. I sparred against my brother (A former Kentucky state champion in Tae Kwon Do that has practiced Wing Chun, Jeet Kune Do, Muay Thai, and a little Jiu Jutsu.. as well as Olympic Tae Kwon Do) once too. Obviously I didn't win that one.

I'm also learning a little capoeira. I'm using it as a supplement because my acrobatics have a lot to be desired. I know it's a really small part of the overall benefits of the art, but the floreios (spelling ???) are what attract me.

My goal is to be proficient in at least three Martial Arts. 

Tae Kwon Do works well as a base in my eyes.

I think Capoeira is effective against other arts that emphasize striking. Grappling.... I don't know. 

It's going to be awhile before I become proficient in Tae Kwon Do and Capoeira, but when I do I plan on starting Jeet Kune Do. 

After Jeet Kune Do: I'm really unsure. I don't know if I should learn grappling, Kung Fu, Muay Thai, or what. 

but enough of my rambling...

I'm here to make some new friends, learn about fitness regiments, learn about different styles, and some street self defense information. This looks like a great board. Thanks for having me!

And yes I'm the Jon_B that posted the infamous Capoeira vs Kung Fu post on the Deluxe Martial Arts Forums.   I posted another one today too.


----------



## Drac (Jan 17, 2007)

Jon_B said:
			
		

> I'm here to make some new friends, learn about fitness regiments, learn about different styles, and some street self defense information. This looks like a great board.


 
You are correct, this *IS* a great board..Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## dubljay (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT Jon_B!

This is _the_ place on the net for martial arts.  From your intro it seems you have quite a bit of experience in the arts as well as experiences with other cultures.  I look forward to your posts.

Again welcome to MT and happy posting!


-Josh


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## exile (Jan 17, 2007)

Greetings, Jon, and welcome to MTnice to have another TKDist on the board! I'm looking forward to your posts and your views on how the technical and strategic requirements of different MAs can live harmoniouosly together int the same MAist


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## thepanjr (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome and don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Jon_B (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow!! 12 replies... I already like it here!! Thanks for the welome!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and best of luck with your training


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!  :highfive:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

